# Some Recent Frogs



## GeckPhotographer (Sep 23, 2011)

Well the frogs have been out and calling through the garden at my place and the Velvet geckos have started coming out on the walls, so I have been taking plenty of pictures. I decided for those who haven't seen them I would put a thread up here, I hope you enjoy. 



Oedura robusta




Oedura robusta




Litoria wilcoxii




Litoria wilcoxii




Litoria latopalmata




3 Frogs-Litoria tyleri




Mixophyes iteratus




Litoria tylrei


----------



## Reptile_Maniac (Sep 23, 2011)

WOW! Once again amazing photography mate!


----------



## jordanmulder (Sep 23, 2011)

your so lucky to get these in your back yard!


----------



## Gibblore (Sep 23, 2011)

Very nice mate. I do like your photography.


----------



## jedi_339 (Sep 23, 2011)

Bastard LOL I was out herping two nights ago (pictures to come soon) and I was definitely looking for Mixophyes iteratus, it'd gotten a bit colder the day I decided to head out so wasn't the warmest night for it which might explain their absence from the area. fantastic pics, did you get any of wilcoxii in amplexus? I was lucky enough to find a pair.


----------



## clipo38 (Sep 23, 2011)

WOW
you are very lucky


----------



## ianinoz (Sep 23, 2011)

I'm near Lake Macquarie (Gateshead) too, I get stacks of skinks, but very few frogs and never see geckos in my tree or on my fence or outside walls.

Just wondering what suburb of Lake Macquarie you are in to get such diversity of frogs and to be blessed with wild geckos too ?

Is it a new estate with lots of bush nearby ?

I'd love to have some wild geckos living in my garden, on my big tree and around my house. So jealous.


----------



## GeckoJosh (Sep 23, 2011)

Wow you have taken some outstanding photos!!
I really like the L.wilcoxii and L.tylrei


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Sep 23, 2011)

Thanks for the compliments everyone. I have not seen any L.wilcoxii in amplexus this season yet, but when I do I will get some pics. 

Don't tell anyone but the robusta aren't on trees they are on my walls, being tree dwelling species they look nicer in photos on trees though.  I have my suspicions that robusta are actually introduced on my property as I have not seen them in any of the surrounding bush for kilometers, regardless they were here when I was born so....

I don't live right near the Lake, I actually live closer to Morisset and right at the base of the Watagan Mountains, where I live is 5 hectares of bush or native garden, surrounded by more bush and separated by one bush property from a State Park. 

Hey Jedi I'm sure if you keep trying iteratus will pop up eventually, wait a few weeks till it gets warmer and where they occur they should be fairly common. If all else fails I'll see if I can arrange to show you some much later in the season.


----------



## danny81 (Sep 23, 2011)

wow great pics ive never seen robust velvets east of singleton the only gecks we get on the eastern side of the lake are broadtails.


----------



## Jeffa (Sep 23, 2011)

Good to see some Barred frogs. (love em)


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Sep 23, 2011)

> wow great pics ive never seen robust velvets east of singleton the only gecks we get on the eastern side of the lake are broadtails.



Get Leaftails too. (I really don't much like the name broadtail ;P)


----------



## ianinoz (Sep 24, 2011)

I feel robbed and deprived, never seen a gecko on my property. Doesn't mean they aren't there, maybe I need to spend more time sitting on my front patio with my light on in summer rather than on the breakwater fishing or inside with the a/c and idiot box, I might spot them then if they are around.

I do often hear frogs in my backyard (usually in amongst my very wild banana trees) in summer especially in the wet months, but rarely see them.

Hence the plan to make a frog friendly area in my front yard if I can motivated enough to do a bit of digging and spend a lttle money on appropriate marsh plants. (even if I've got to visit a farm dam and get some tadpoles).


----------



## richoman_3 (Sep 24, 2011)

Loving them 
some of the best frog pics ive seen!


----------



## tropicbreeze (Sep 24, 2011)

The only geckos I seem to get at my place are Gehyra australis. They're nothing to look at but they over run the house and crap everywhere. The frog photos are great. I really have to polish up my photography skills.


----------

